# life in Borden



## nick2k (26 May 2009)

Im Heading to Borden this fall on course and I was wondering what is life like in Borden
-smoking rules
-drinking in quarters
-food
-time for pt
it would really be a big help to me. Thank you


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 May 2009)

It might help if you confirmed what course and what school.


----------



## c.jacob (26 May 2009)

From the times I've been in Borden...

-Smoking is in designated area's.  Most buildings have one
- We weren't allowed drinking in quarters, 
- Eating,aside from the messes there's a subway in the Canex building and I think the Bleachers finally reopened yesterday.


----------

